# Post Your Sleeping Golden Puppy Pictures.



## Rob's GRs

Ok last week I asked for puppy head shots and we had such a great response with such cute pups. Now today I'll ask for anyone that has pictures of any Golden Pups that are sound asleep to post them here for us to see.....


----------



## PJD001

Jack at about 11 weeks!


----------



## Pudden

love love love the last one!


----------



## New Golden Mom

That Jack is adorable. I love the last one too!


----------



## McSwede

Love all three and especially the second one. I LOVE close-ups...and oh my gosh, look at those eye lashes. Beautiful pup!!!

~Jackie


----------



## New Golden Mom

Heeeere's Rufus!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy

Here's lil miss Scarlett with her duckie. We retired duckie.


----------



## paula bedard

This was Ike's favorite spot to take a nap as a small pup. He loved the cold brick.


----------



## PJD001

McSwede said:


> Love all three and especially the second one. I LOVE close-ups...and oh my gosh, look at those eye lashes. Beautiful pup!!!
> 
> ~Jackie


 Thanks! Jack is all grown now, but everyone commented on his eyelashes as a pup!


----------



## RummysMum

Here are 2 I took of Rummy the other day after a long tiring stint of fetch and soccer in the backyard with me and the girls. He passed out soon as he came inside :smooch: I love you Rummy


----------



## PJD001

I definitely love the close ups too! Wait til Sam has her pups! Lots of pics coming then!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.




----------



## GoldenOwner12

Shelley sleeping


----------



## FishinBuddy

The little Bailster taking a nap


----------



## olik

here is Honey as a baby.My favorite shot.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Simon as a baby (my avatar)


----------



## tippykayak

Here's one of Comet in his favorite upside-down sleeping position and one with his big brother (actually, half-nephew by blood) Gus. For the coldest parts of last January and February, Comet would do his best to sleep curled up with Gus.

The little black marks on Comet's thigh are a tattoo of his AKC#, put there by his breeder.


----------



## Ljilly28

Tally all wet after his very first bath


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Francine:










Boys:


----------



## wakeangel

Deacon was about 5 months in this picture...we had just returned home from a camping trip and he was beat!


----------



## ggdenny

*Connor Loves Shoes*

He play with and sleeps in our shoes. Not the best quality (iPhone).


----------



## ILoveGoldies

*Sleeping with daddy*
http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=225&u=11850158

*Lazing around*
http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=226&u=11850158

*What a good day!!!
http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=227&u=11850158
*


----------



## BaileyBo

Here's puppy Bailey sleeping!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

One of my very fave baby Maggie shots


----------



## jwemt81

These were from Tucker's first day home back in September


----------



## nixietink




----------



## NuttinButGoldens

My favorite is my avatar


----------



## missmarstar

This is Sam and his sister Molly a couple days after my friend Katie and I picked them up (Sam is the blonder one)




















and this is my favorite sleepy Sammy puppy pic


----------



## AmbikaGR

Here are three of Oriana from last summer. The first is in keeping with the others that posted with the pups snuggled in a shoe. The second was after Keeper had finally decided that the pup was staying and she "allowed" the pup to share "her" space.


----------



## Rob's GRs

All these cute pictures so far almost make me wish I had a pup now.....:curtain:


----------



## TwoGoldens

All these pics are just so cute !!

Bailey & Shiloh 

then Shiloh & Spirit


----------



## GoldenKat

Here's Allie sleeping in the kitty's bed


----------



## Angel_Kody

My angel Kody as a pup sleeping.....


----------



## Angel_Kody

It was rare to get a shot of Jester sleeping as a pup. He was always very busy.

The first picture was the day we discovered that he must have no sense of smell :doh: The second pic is him sleeping with "his puppy" and the third is one of only two times that he actually fell asleep in my lap.


----------



## threegoldengirls

Ariella sleeping after a hard day of playing!


----------



## 3 goldens

This is my hunter and kaycee taken oct. 1999. They slept in this playpen at night until they got to big, then---wallla, our bed was perect for them. Figures don't it, just humans from playpen/crib to real bed.

Hunter use to like to get into the litterbox where their water dish was and curl around the stainless pot.

Okay, boots was an irish setter, not a golden, but who can resist that little face. This was taken way back in may '85.

I love all the puppy pictures and the ones with the puppies with their nose in shoes kills me!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM




----------



## Finn's Fan

Okay, now I want a puppy very badly, just so I can take some adorable sleeping pictures


----------



## goldensmum

All the pics have the aaahhhhh factor, why do pups want to sleep with their head buried in shoes????:yuck: Here's Quinn and Reeva


----------



## Debles

Selka and Gunner (pup)










Max as a pup









Selka at about 7 months


----------



## SimTek

I love sleeping pups...Here is Samantha (Sammy)


----------



## dogluver04

*chloe and cedar sleeping*

I dont have any sleeping puppy pictures of Chloe on my computer.. I had one of her as a pup on the rug awake. then one on my bed when she was a lot younger... those are the last two pics..
The first two are Cedar


----------



## sammydog

Awww, love all the pictures! SOOO cute, but now I want to take a nap!

Here are some of Mira


----------



## AmbikaGR

This one is one of my favorites. This is from Lucy's litter. (Jersey of Jersey Mom's fame is he one in the middle wearing the white pot holder loop).
I tried to start traininng this litter to "go" in this litter box. Well in less than a day they were ALL "going" in this box, just NOT the way I had hoped! :doh:


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Okay Rob, you're gonna make everyone go out and get puppies! I hope these pics are convincing you to do the same


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I didn't realize I had so many pics of Gus sleeping!


----------



## Loboto-Me

How about a morning after shot


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

And 2 more...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

^^ 6 Weeks Old


----------



## AndyFarmer

*Totally OT*

I really like this end table...nice hardware :wavey:


----------



## PJD001

If only I could fall asleep at the drop of a hat like that! I just love the fact they can do that, it makes me wonder how exhausted they really are to fall asleep in those weird, uncomfortable looking positions!


----------



## Volpe

Maverick at 5 months after hiking. 










He has rather an odd habit of sleeping on the back of the couch. =P



















He sleeps like that quite a bit. XD


----------



## BeauShel

Bama and Beau








Bama laying on his bed








Bama at 5 weeks


----------



## desilu

Lucy . . .


----------



## Jeffer

Pics of Tayla at 15weeks sleeping the one was right after a bath her hair gets so wavy


----------



## jaireen

dulce has a lot of weird sleeping positions when she was a baby....here are some pix of hers:









she peed in her sleep under the chair...









by the laundry basket:









by the ledge in the bedroom:









on the bench:









taken the first few days she came home to be with us:









and lastly, my favorite among them all...dulce, the sleeping GIANT!!...


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

those last 2 pictures of dulce are the best! every single paw is sticking out of the crate in the second to last one


----------



## magiclover

Here is Jazz when she first came home and then with her best buddy Magic.


----------



## LaineysMama

those ones of lucy and dulce made me giggle  funny puppers


----------



## LaineysMama

The night we brought Lainey home - she was the same size at DH's shoes!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

All the pictures are priceless. Nothing cuter than a snoozing golden puppy. So innocent and sweet. Here is Oakly as a snoozing puppy.


----------



## Pointgold

ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Nanika

Here are a few from our litter in October 2007.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Here is Chloe


----------



## Bogey's Mom

This is way picture heavy. But our baby sleeps a lot and that's the best time to get a picture of him.


----------



## cannondog

GREAT pictures - I was giggling the whole way through!! 

Here are a few of Cannon:

Him 7 months old sleeping with all of his toys by my computer chair:









Sleeping with our cat Mango:









13 weeks old:









Cannon at 7.5 weeks old first home:


----------



## Celeigh

I'm loving this thread! Especially the shoe puppies! 

Here is Fergus at 16 weeks:


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

Elle at 9 weeks old, now 20 months old bless her


Don't you just love it when you find pictures on an old mobile phone


----------



## Olliver

*Oliver*

Oliver having a nap....


----------



## asiacat

these pics are all so cute...here is maddison at 7 weeks when we brought her home


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Wait...they're supposed to sleep??? :doh:

I think this is the only pic I have of puppy Quinn sleeping, lol

If one falls asleep, one of the others wakes em up, lol :doh:


----------



## presto2116

*Zoë napping*

She sleeps in the weirdest positions every afternoon. So silly. She had a bad skin rash from some shampoo. So we had to shave her. At least her hair is almost back.


----------



## Katduf

Bear and Stormy















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo

all these pictures make me want to get another puppy. those were the days when he would fall asleep basically all day.


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut

My wife loves this one:
Left = 8 weeks
Right = 8 months. 
Ginger (his toy) is still alive today. He's really gentle with that one. :bowl:


----------



## golden rascal

Teddy after Memorial Day party


----------



## nparker

Here's Bailey at 3 months. Position is everything :--happy:


----------



## CrazyZane

nparker said:


> Here's Bailey at 3 months. Position is everything :--happy:


: Is Bailey sleeping on her head w/ her body propped up vertically against a pillow?


----------



## nparker

No, she's half out of one of my wife's Yorkie beds. She loved that bed but out grew it in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Emz

Oh my how to choose lol ok just a few  lol 
The puppy samsom in just some of his sleeping poses hehe


----------



## 1oldparson

Ginger on gotcha day @ 8 weeks:







and day after:







Ginger two weeks ago at 5 1/2 months:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko under the tree, 3 1/2 mos old, and Molson 9 mos. getting too big for his favorite sleeping spot :::














::


----------



## crazy daisy




----------



## MercyMom

This is Mercy on the way home from the breeder. I have another one of her sleeping on the carpet, but I'll have to look for it.


----------



## coaraujo

I can't get over how cute these all are!

Here are some of Bernie sleeping when he was a puppy (he'll be a ONE next week ) And some of Oliver when we brought him home. And then some of them together . Just love them sleeping, so cute and peaceful. Once they're awake...It's double trouble :bowl:.


----------



## Beck

This is Aura and her litter mates at 6 weeks. They had just finished playing in the mud. Aura is the one with her eyes open. Lol. 










My all time favourite of Aura sleeping in my lap in the kitchen after a good 30 minute play session and then 15 minute training session. Tried to tire her out so I could cook dinner but she fell asleep in my lap. 



















Sleeping in the sunshine










Sleeping at my feet










Fell asleep watching a movie










Fell asleep in the sunshine again. 










Our cat (Ash) decided to sleep with Aura in her crate. 










Sleeping at the side of the couch. 


















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MercyMom

Okay, here's another good one of Mercy sleeping in her X-Pen. Apparently, the picture of Mercy sleeping on the carpet was not one of the pictures I uploaded to the computer. I found the hardcopy print of it when I was cleaning up one day recently. Since my good computer at home is in the shop, I tried to scan it using my job's funky scanner, and all it will produce are .pdf files.: This is a picture I had never shared on the forum before. As soon as my new computer comes back from the shop, assuming my scan software scans images into jpegs, I will scan it and upload it when I have the chance. Until then, here is another favorite picture of Mercy sleeping.


----------



## xoerika620xo

Here's Chester sleeping while my brother pets him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan

Here is Ellie.... Sorry, I couldn't choose just one


----------

